# workers permits



## Juno87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am new to this site, however not new to Berlin! I have been living here for some time now and have found it pretty hard to get work without much German, so I have since started so. However, I am getting to a level where I will soon be hopefully getting some work and just wanted to know how it works here. My wife is working, she is Romanian and had to get a workers permit due to Romania not being entirely free within the EU. Does this also mean I will need to get one as I get her rights? I am currently on a 5 year Residency Permit for Germany too!

Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Juno87 said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to this site, however not new to Berlin! I have been living here for some time now and have found it pretty hard to get work without much German, so I have since started so. However, I am getting to a level where I will soon be hopefully getting some work and just wanted to know how it works here. My wife is working, she is Romanian and had to get a workers permit due to Romania not being entirely free within the EU. Does this also mean I will need to get one as I get her rights? I am currently on a 5 year Residency Permit for Germany too!
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


What does it say on your residence permit?

Your right to work and any restrictions should be detailed there.


----------

